# top 3 crap reasons nattys give for being small



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

altho i been away from the site for a while i have noticed since coming back that the hardcore bodybuilding crew that made this site great have disappeared ...in its place a population of nattys with their usual excuses for being small .... so i listed my top 3 excuses listed by nattys for being small

1. i dont wanna get tooooo big (like u have a choice)

2. i wanna concentrate on being healthy (then **** off and eat tofu)

3. i dont wanna use gear :tongue:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

ShaunMc said:


> i dont wanna get tooooo big (like u have a choice)


 :lol: reps

Just about to post similar after reading a thread on here just a minute ago.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Cliff said:


> lol think we read the same post


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> altho i been away from the site for a while i have noticed since coming back that the hardcore bodybuilding crew that made this site great have disappeared ...in its place a population of nattys with their usual excuses for being small .... so i listed my top 3 excuses listed by nattys for being small
> 
> 1. i dont wanna get tooooo big (like u have a choice)
> 
> ...


oi not all nattys are small


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

That one ALWAYS tickles me...

"I dont want to be TOO big"

Well l fu**ing do !!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> That one ALWAYS tickles me...
> 
> "I dont want to be TOO big"
> 
> Well l fu**ing do !!!!


is it even possible to be too big lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> That one ALWAYS tickles me...
> 
> *"I dont want to be TOO big"*
> 
> Well l fu**ing do !!!!


thats dem protein shakes that do that to you mate... not gear.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

ive got a mate in the gym, goes about twice a week for a month, then stops, comes back about 3 months later, and he will say things like (i dont want to be as big as him) just ripped) i feel like saying dont worry you never will


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:


cheating against what?


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:


Dont all men lie to women to get sex????

End result that matters, not how you got there lol

Welcome back Big S


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:


all i can say to that comment is "this aint fcuking facebook pal"


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Most of the alphaness has gone from here iv noticed :lol: i liked those days.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

jw007 said:


> Dont all men lie to women to get sex????
> 
> End result that matters, not how you got there lol
> 
> Welcome back Big S


best thing ive read on steroids! haha


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:





jw007 said:


> Dont all men lie to women to get sex????
> 
> End result that matters, not how you got there lol
> 
> Welcome back Big S


ahhhh the good old steroid cheating politics.

Dont even get me started on that bollacks


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

hows it going jw ur looking huge as ever ...... hope u aint been cheating and ruining your health with steroids


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Dont all men lie to women to get sex????
> 
> End result that matters, not how you got there lol
> 
> Welcome back Big S


Good point! Not that i was being remotely serious in my post just for the record :w00t:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users cheats though and risking there health just to get bigger muscles? :lol:


Its the nattys that cheat.....cheat themselves out of a bigger body :lol:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

As much as it's kinda funny, still feel like threads like these are a bit silly and pointless. We all train for similar reasons, bit of a shame that we have to emphasize sides and try to prove some sort of point of which is better and why.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Aren't steroid users condemned to hell for all eternity? I mean.. damaging your body just to get women.. thats pretty sinful.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> hows it going jw ur looking huge as ever ...... hope u aint been cheating and *ruining your health wit**h steroids*


Funny you should say that


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Spriggen said:


> As much as it's kinda funny, still feel like threads like these are a bit silly and pointless. We all train for similar reasons, bit of a shame that we have to emphasize sides and try to prove some sort of point of which is better and why.


yes thats a good point coz normally writing on a forum is a worthwhile pursuit lol


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a lot more respect for nattys, steroid BBers are kind of cheaters tbh.. Seen some people on here say things like so ive started going to the gym and im eating chicken now, can i get some steroid advice please?? Imo its pathetic because it seems like they put no effort in. Im no hulk im definately nearer the end of the muscle spectrum on here but all my muscles ive done myself, i havent injected random crap into myself lol


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> Aren't steroid users condemned to hell for all eternity? I mean.. damaging your body just to get women.. thats pretty sinful.


Might be true.....but hell is where all the dirty b1tches are lol


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just sticking up for the nattys! Hoo Har :clap:



milner575 said:


> Might be true.....but hell is where all the dirty b1tches are lol


hahaha


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I have a lot more respect for nattys, steroid BBers are kind of cheaters tbh.. Seen some people on here say things like so ive started going to the gym and im eating chicken now, can i get some steroid advice please?? Imo its pathetic because it seems like they put no effort in. Im no hulk im definately nearer the end of the muscle spectrum on here but all my muscles ive done myself, i havent injected random crap into myself lol


good point ... there are a lot of guys who dont do the time and develop a good base to start ...... the initial comment was aimed at the "i like being small mentality" of some natty's .........the majority of nattys i know train hard but have come to terms with their smallness


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I have a lot more respect for nattys, steroid BBers are kind of cheaters tbh.. Seen some people on here say things like so ive started going to the gym and im eating chicken now, can i get some steroid advice please?? Imo its pathetic because it seems like they put no effort in. Im no hulk im definately nearer the end of the muscle spectrum on here but all my muscles ive done myself, i havent injected random crap into myself lol


Still takes the same effort on gear its just better results imo.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> good point ... there are a lot of guys who dont do the time and develop a good base to start ...... the initial comment was aimed at the "i like being small mentality" of some natty's .........the majority of nattys i know train hard but have come to terms with their smallness


fcuk what am i saying ...... i dont actually know any nattys


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

CoffeeFiend said:


> I have a lot more respect for nattys, steroid BBers are kind of cheaters tbh.


Why? what they cheating people out of?


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> the majority of nattys i know train hard but have come to terms with their smallness


LMAO good one


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> fcuk what am i saying ...... i dont actually know any nattys


NO you cant take it back now, youve been outed !!

THE SHAME OF IT !!

DO YOUR PARENTS KNOW !!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Still takes the same effort on gear its just better results imo.


Probably more effort since on cycle you're pushing that bit harder and eating more to get the most out of a cycle.

I do agree with Coffeefiend though about idiots who haven't trained long and start on steroids.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> NO you cant take it back now, youve been outed !!
> 
> THE SHAME OF IT !!
> 
> DO YOUR PARENTS KNOW !!!


sh!t im getting smaller now


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> oi not all nattys are small


true...some are fat...


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Probably more effort since on cycle you're pushing that bit harder and eating more to get the most out of a cycle.
> 
> I do agree with Coffeefiend though about idiots who haven't trained long and start on steroids.


Mmmm i'll rephrase for you chaps a bit i reckon the majority are cheaters who just do it out of laziness or ignorance of proper nutrion etc. I know theres a few on here who do gear but are also very dedicated. Didnt know big greeny did gear though, ive always thought of him and louis_lane as the biggest guys on here lol Uriel is pretty big too i reckon


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

i cheat

i take drugs

im big

so fcuk off you natty scum!

oh and the i dont want to be too big excuse is a classic


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a lot of respect for Nattys, I know I couldnt be one..

Imagine going out in public with a sub par physique and spagetti arms, mentally would fck me up, watching all those arrogant dirty Roiders with their superhuman bodies getting all the chicks.. How could i compete..

I just couldnt imagine walking into a publuc place and not being centre of everyones attention, fills me with horror!!!

My bro used to hang with me on the dark side, was pretty buff too, good times...

BUT he went Natty  Now I respect him sure...............

....................But Hes dead to me


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

where are my natty brothers

all cowering in the corner affraid

grow some !!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

CoffeeFiend said:


> Mmmm i'll rephrase for you chaps a bit i reckon the majority are cheaters who just do it out of *laziness* or ignorance of proper nutrion etc. I know theres a few on here who do gear but are also very dedicated. Didnt know big greeny did gear though, ive always thought of him and louis_lane as the biggest guys on here lol Uriel is pretty big too i reckon


What you have got wrong is laziness, yeah sure!!!

But most Dirty Roiders have been Natty.....

So we know how hard and sh1t it is to be a Natty for little return....

So its actually knowledge AND laziness that makes you a Roider


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jw007 said:


> I have a lot of respect for Nattys, I know I couldnt be one..
> 
> Imagine going out in public with a sub par physique and *spagetti arms*, mentally would fck me up, watching all those arrogant dirty Roiders with their superhuman bodies getting all the chicks.. How could i compete..
> 
> ...


but you do have those.... so you must be natty scum!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

dunno what the fuss is all about ... i been natty for two days now and next week i will be natty for two days again


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> true...some are fat...


10%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> dunno what the fuss is all about ... i been natty for two days now and next week i will be natty for two days again


I have for two months and just found out why.....


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I have for two months and just found out why.....


thats two months of your life your never get back lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

You have Meat ball arms Fattus Headus


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> What you have got wrong is laziness, yeah sure!!!
> 
> But most Dirty Roiders have been Natty.....
> 
> ...


Well thats the thing with noble nattys who are against roids you see, its ashame they have to:

Make life hard out of principle without any good reason

Spend all year gaining there measily small lbs of muscle per year (ouch)

Go on bulks and carry sh1tty 25% bodyfat (only a majority of them)

Never get to realise that noone gives a flying fck that they never used drugs, are against drugs and only ever cheated themselves 

And after all that go out clubbing and reep the rewards of there efforts and then roider walks in the joint and "BOOM" there hearts sink and make them feel like they've never even walked into a gym, shame they still have to feel so intimadated (after all there so called backbreaking efforts)

thats my rant over, now if you'l excuse me ive got an ass i need to play darts with and get ready to w4nk over myself in the mirror tommorow morning and off to work without getting in the shower.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> thats two months of your life your never get back lol


If l can get the ulcer sorted out mate its game on !


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> If l can get the ulcer sorted out mate its game on !


good luck mate ur still loooking huge in your avi


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I take roids but im a classic bodybuilder. Where does that leave me?

A cheating swimmer?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm natty for 6 years and never went over 100kg being 5ft 10inches and damn i feel small:mad: Recently my wife told me - stop growing yr big enough- I was gutted:death:

Now I'm seriously thinking of starting my first cycle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No one can stop Ninja from growing:laugh: How can anyone can be big enough???? :ban:

Damn,now I feel even smaller...

Ninja


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ninja said:


> I'm natty for 6 years and never went over 100kg being 5ft 10inches and damn i feel small:mad: Recently my wife told me - stop growing yr big enough- I was gutted:death:
> 
> Now I'm seriously thinking of starting my first cycle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No one can stop Ninja from growing:laugh: How can anyone can be big enough???? :ban:
> 
> ...


 ohhh no they've got you too its like a disease


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread wants me to take a **** load of gear and a ton of food.

just because I can.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ninja said:


> I'm natty for 6 years and never went over 100kg being 5ft 10inches and damn i feel small:mad: *Recently my wife told me - stop growing yr big enough- I was gutted* :death:
> 
> Now I'm seriously thinking of starting my first cycle:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No one can stop Ninja from growing:laugh: How can anyone can be big enough???? :ban:
> 
> ...


Shes trying to keep you down, prevent you from straying and getting too much attention..

Whats with the contral man?? your a free spirit, spread your wings, shoot some roids and...

...Nail some sluts...

We are all her for you bro

ROIDERS UNITE


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well i dont take gear (at the minute) but then i think i have still got things to learn before i would even consider going on the stuff, plus i still have underlying health anxiety which makes it hard for me to take anything more than a paracetemol (Sad but true). Once i feel i am at a point where i wont reach my goals(unnassisted), and i knock the sports on the head i will definitely try and get my head around getting some gear in me. But ufortunately with my background and nature i will have researched and researched like mad to make sure its the right thing for me to do.... Im happy at the minute with my goals and how things are falling into place, and i also respect you BIGGER b4stards for just taking whatever yur taking and getting fookin ripped into your training, i hope i will soon be in a position where i know enough to make it worth my while !!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

The force is strong. Come to The dark side :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Shes trying to keep you down, prevent you from straying and getting too much attention..
> 
> Whats with the contral man?? your a free spirit, spread your wings, shoot some roids and...
> 
> ...


You can just see the judge citing JW in the divorce procceedings cant you....

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Shes trying to keep you down, prevent you from straying and getting too much attention..
> 
> Whats with the contral man?? your a free spirit, spread your wings, shoot some roids and...
> 
> ...


dont listen to him look at what the roids did to him

that green is never gonna wash off

IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT????


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm natty, been training 2 years! Too fat for steroids ATM, but give me another 6 months and I'm on it!! Stick it in my ass please!!!!!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

gemilky69 said:


> You can just see the judge citing JW in the divorce procceedings cant you....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Good

she dont deserve him, or the Roids



bizzlewood said:


> dont listen to him look at what the roids did to him
> 
> that green is never gonna wash off
> 
> IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT????


Green is where its at bro

Liver failure, Roiders swear by it


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Good
> 
> she dont deserve him, or the Roids
> 
> ...


Did you paint yourself green just for that picture or was you on your way out to a party lol or work ???


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Well i dont take gear (at the minute) but then i think i have still got things to learn before i would even consider going on the stuff, plus i still have underlying health anxiety which makes it hard for me to take anything more than a paracetemol (Sad but true). Once i feel i am at a point where i wont reach my goals(unnassisted), and i knock the sports on the head i will definitely try and get my head around getting some gear in me. But ufortunately with my background and nature i will have researched and researched like mad to make sure its the right thing for me to do.... Im happy at the minute with my goals and how things are falling into place, and i also respect you BIGGER b4stards for just taking whatever yur taking and getting fookin ripped into your training, i hope i will soon be in a position where i know enough to make it worth my while !!!


I like you flinty, I really do..

you post a lot of sense a lot of the time...

But FFS

MAN THE FCK UP!!!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Green is where its at bro
> 
> Liver failure, Roiders swear by it


i dont wanna be taking anything that makes me want to wear t-shirts two sizes too small


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> ohhh no they've got you too its like a disease


It's obvious-they are alpha we are beta


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ninja said:


> It's obvious-they are alpha we are beta


mate they have balls the size of raisins ( so ive heard) they couldnt be alpha if they tried


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

> i dont wanna be taking anything that makes me want to wear t-shirts two sizes too small


Only 3 sizes like you do


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> I like you flinty, I really do..
> 
> you post a lot of sense a lot of the time...
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, im assuming your talking about my anxiety..

I know exactly what your saying pal, and i wish for the last 5 years i had never been stuck down by it... i would seriously not wish it on anyone mate, nothing is as strong as the mind to fight against :sad:

I am a lot better nowadays, but not many blokes at 240 pounds that were scared of nothing in this world could accept the fact that they darent even leave there house for 6 months for fear of dying... Let me tell ya mate as fookin sad and lame as it sounds It absolutely destroyed me.. my confidence and everything took a massive knock. My kids didnt have there dad there mate as i could not do anything with them and i was depressed....

However like i said without trying to bring all this topic down with my sad past, it will deffo be something i do get on the gear but it will have to be right in my head first :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

Sorry for sounding like a ponce !!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

craftybutcher said:


> Only 3 sizes like you do


i cant control how much my dryer shrinks my clothes


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Is it a Natty Scum free for all tonight? Another thread polluted by filthy natty's http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/122923-natty-fitness.html

Chatting with my Guru the other day and he said he sometimes feels insulted when people either say "I don't lift too much weight as I don't want to get big" or " I don't do roids as I don't want to get big". Like, yeah, that's all it takes, a few injections and lift bigger weights. Because everyone can out squat Dorian yates can't they (he did), if they could be bothered to lift bigger and inject!! If you could , you would. But you can't, your sh1t, get over it.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> mate they have balls the size of raisins ( so ive heard) they couldnt be alpha if they tried


This would make me think twice before a jab but It's in Ninja's nature to go for a dark sideh34r: :clap:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome back Shaun please stay around


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ninja said:


> This would make me think twice before a jab but It's in Ninja's nature to go for a dark sideh34r: :clap:


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

I like to give my missus a couple of plums in her gob, not peanuts.


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

BillC said:


> Is it a Natty Scum free for all tonight? Another thread polluted by filthy natty's http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/122923-natty-fitness.html


I was waiting for the reason for this thread to be quoted... :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Cliff said:


> My balls are quite big anyway.
> 
> I was waiting for the reason for this thread to be quoted... :lol:


Well, I am back from my 32mile bike ride. Doing too much cardio lately, was off cycle too long, almost natty:cursing:


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


>


It's a nice kitten but life is too short to be small


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Ninja said:


> It's a nice kitten but life is too short to be small


they cant even wipe their ****'s anymore or put their socks on without assistance

IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT??????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> they cant even wipe their ****'s anymore or put their socks on without assistance
> 
> IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT??????


PMSL , but there that awesome they surely would have nattys doing that for them anyway mate hehe !!!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> they cant even wipe their ****'s anymore or put their socks on without assistance
> 
> IS THAT WHAT YOU WANT??????


I don't think I will ever be soo big.... 105 -110 kg of shredded meat and I'll be just fine! Peace mate:innocent:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Team1 said:


> I take roids but im a classic bodybuilder. Where does that leave me?
> 
> A cheating swimmer?


A classic cheater


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

like you said shaun buddy, you can never be too big


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Malibu said:


> like you said shaun buddy, you can never be too big


thats not what my missus says to me !!!!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> thats not what my missus says to me !!!!


when shes drunk and forgotten to put her glasses on


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> thats not what my missus says to me !!!!


That's not what she says to me either :lol: :lol:

Sorry flinty mate couldn't resist


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

milner575 said:


> That's not what she says to me either :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sorry flinty mate couldn't resist


I dont mind mate , its good that you make a pilot hole before i ream her properly ... thanks lol !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> when shes drunk and forgotten to put her glasses on


How the fvck do you know she wears glasses Arnold lol !!!!


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

I'm a natty but I'm not against roids at all i'd love to do them in the future but at the moment its not right for me.. As sad as it sounds to you all for the moment I like being small just because its where I need to be to compete in my grappling tournaments.

I'm a measly 11 stone 7 at the moment and I'm trying to cut another stone so I can be at the top of my game in my true passion, it doesn't mean I fack about in the gym though I try hard on every set and try to lift as much as possible even though its a miniscule amount of weight compared with some of you big boys on here.

I think some nattys get a bit of a hard time on here, we aren't all the half ****d pussies you make us out to be..

I await and expect your ridicule..


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> I dont mind mate , its good that you make a pilot hole before i ream her properly ... thanks lol !!!


Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> How the fvck do you know she wears glasses Arnold lol !!!!


it was obvious based on you comment

p.s i've decided to save my gary coleman pics for a special occasion


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

nova vida said:


> I think some nattys get a bit of a hard time on here, we aren't all the half ****d pussies you make us out to be..


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> I think some nattys get a bit of a hard time on here, we are all half the size of what we could be


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> I think some nattys get a bit of a hard time on here, i wish i could be big and still have regular sized nuts


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

nova vida said:


> I'm a natty but I'm not against roids at all i'd love to do them in the future but at the moment its not right for me.. As sad as it sounds to you all for the moment I like being small just because its where I need to be to compete in my grappling tournaments.
> 
> *I'm a measly 11'7'' *at the moment and I'm trying to cut another stone so I can be at the top of my game in my true passion, it doesn't mean I fack about in the gym though I try hard on every set and try to lift as much as possible even though its a miniscule amount of weight compared with some of you big boys on here.
> 
> ...


Tall lad, then!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I think AAS & HGH are just a natural progression if you are serious about body building,

We are not Cheating our body's are cheating us out of what we want,

When you are born you are weak and small, when you get old and near death you are weak and small, what you are in the mean time is up to you!

Love the I don't want to be to big course they do lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> I think AAS & HGH are just a natural progression if you are serious about body building,We are not Cheating our body's are cheating us out of what we want,
> 
> when you are born you are weak and small, when you get old and near death you are weak and small, what you are in the mean time is up to you!
> 
> Love the I don't what to be to big course they do lol


LOL I dont want to be big i just want to be able to knock houses down with my pectoral flexing !!!! i would like to be able to strangle polar bears with one bicep tense, and finally i would like to be able to kick a tenis ball at a tank and knock it over !!!!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> LOL I dont want to be big i just want to be able to knock houses down with my pectoral flexing !!!! i would like to be able to strangle polar bears with one bicep tense, and finally i would like to be able to kick a tenis ball at a tank and knock it over !!!!


Lol I want to be far to big


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> LOL I dont want to be big i just want to be able to knock houses down with my pectoral flexing !!!! i would like to be able to strangle polar bears with one bicep tense, and finally i would like to be able to kick a tenis ball at a tank and knock it over !!!!





Jimbo 1 said:


> Lol I want to be far to big


you can be though

if you're willing to keep at it for 40 years


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm remaining 'roid free.

I had 18" arms natty at 14% bf. And hadn't anywhere near reached my natty potential.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> I'm remaining 'roid free.
> 
> I had 18" arms natty at 14% bf. And hadn't anywhere near reached my natty potential.


I had 17.5" pumped natty @ 16% bf but age was getting me lol

I always new i was going to the dark side it was just a matter of when,


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

This offends my kind.

Jokes, I just don't wanna get too big..

Haha

You should take a look at my thread "Would You" http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/122903-would-you.html#post2078184 - A real mans situation..


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't juice users come up with equally bullsh*t excuses for galloping ED and tiny nads?

Just asking like :whistling:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> Don't juice users come up with equally bullsh*t excuses for galloping ED and tiny nads?
> 
> Just asking like :whistling:


never had tiny nads, did the natty stuff fo ryears even stood on stage as a natty and once was enough decided there and then there wasnt enough of a challange in the nattys and stepped to the dark side and i have to say, the dark side is good and the dark side is strong


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

1. Gives you zits.

2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.

3. Makes you go bald sooner, which equals looking like your Dad when your 16.

4. For Girls: it makes you grow a moustache - totally gross!

5. For Girls: it makes your boobies shrink.

6. For Guys: it makes your nuts shrink - do you really need another reason?

7. For Guys: it makes it hurt when you go to the bathroom - again, do you really need another reason?

8. For Guys: it makes you grow breasts - once again, see above.

9. Impotence: that means you can't get an erection.

10. Roid Rage: it makes you get all wacko and violent.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The other excuse you dont hear from nattsy that much is " i havent got a foookin clue what i need to take", you read some of the threads in the steroid section and you seriously need a degree in science, biology and chemistry to actually try and comprehend what some of these guys are talking about.. Now im not thick by any stretch of the imagination, but fookin respect to these lads that know there stuff as its certainly a massive world out there of different gears and effects and after effects and what combats what..

So my hats off to the lads that do really know what there talking about for taking it to the next level in my eyes WAY beyond getting bigger..

Its quite humbling really that these supposed "meatheads" actually have all this information ..

Good on em i say even though i havent taken gear ....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> oi not all nattys are small


This


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i use excuse #4

when i first started training seriously i promised my other half i wouldnt use the roids...... a few years later i know see the folly in making a promise like that ha ha

ironically since joining this site my knowledge of training has increased significantly but so has my knowledge of roid use and should i ever become single i will start to run the occasionaly cycle but im hoping that never happens lol.

and in the meantime..... a promise is a promise


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> 1. Gives you zits.
> 
> 2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.
> 
> ...


looks like someone dusted off their medical encyclopaedia from 1920..... funny how the avi shows a steroid assisted bicep tho and not a 3 stone natty with good breath lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Majordomo said:


> 1. Gives you zits.
> 
> 2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.
> 
> ...


Where you get this? Mythbusters? Lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ShaunMc said:


> looks like someone dusted off their medical encyclopaedia from 1920..... funny how the avi shows a steroid assisted bicep tho and not a 3 stone natty with good breath lol


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> 1. Gives you zits.
> 
> 2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.
> 
> ...


you forgot to say bodybuilding is mostly pursued by gay guys working out in american ymca gyms


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Isn't Glen Danbury Natty?

He's got a great physique


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Isn't Glen Danbury Natty?
> 
> He's got a great physique


You would be surprised how many of these so called Natty's are on HGH as it's undetectable,

I'm not saying all of them but a few seem to look a bit unnatural,you can look reasonable natty i did for more years than I'm going to say Lol

but the human body has its natural limits Cortisol can be a problem

http://www.thinkmuscle.com/articles/jalali/cortisol.htm


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

You go to gym, take steroids and some say you are cheating

You go out round town and drink alcohol to have a good time, you go out round town and dont drink alcohol you wont have as good a time, so is drinking alcohol "cheating" to have a good time then??


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cluk89 said:


> You go to gym, take steroids and some say you are cheating
> 
> You go out round town and drink alcohol to have a good time, you go out round town and dont drink alcohol you wont have as good a time, so is drinking alcohol "cheating" to have a good time then??


Will answer this when im not hungover pmsl !!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

flinty90 said:


>


I shudder to think what you had to sift through on google images to get that.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

OK serious question.

You have gone to gym for a few years, taken the gear worked hard, got great results and look awesome.

If people ask you outside of the gym have you taken gear..

Do you say no you never took it. ( try and plead naturally gifted)

Do you admit that you wouldnt have got anywhere near that physique without it. (openly think steroid use is great)

Or do you say nothing .. (as you didnt want to reveal either way)

I ask this because on here as in this site, its obviously alpha to be on the gear and getting your pump on and everything is going great (which is good)

but outside the site where people dont fully inderstand but have a perception of meathaeds or roid heads or whatever they call it nowadays do you tend to not want to be associated with the use of gear ??? or does in not bother you that the "UNEDUCATED" general public think that your just another dumb roid user..

Honest answers please ....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

craftybutcher said:


> I shudder to think what you had to sift through on google images to get that.


just your photo stash mate thats all !!!!


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OK serious question.
> 
> You have gone to gym for a few years, taken the gear worked hard, got great results and look awesome.
> 
> ...


Just tell family & fellow users best not to tell other people as they are about as educated on the subject as the politicians

Plus the law is a bit of a Grey area on the possession of AAS


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Flinty mate outside this board no one knows I use and I will not openly or voluntarily offer the info, even if asked...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

I won't take steroids:

It involves injecting a drug into yourself - I'm cool with the occasional reccy, but this ****s too heroin-like

Your gains are lost if you don't keep cycling

Changes in attitude/personality - roid rage (I'm pretty laid back)

Health risks

Cash monies

I want a strong, lean, healthy body. Size isn't that important for me, it's a good reward but strength definitely comes first 

If I'm wrong please do correct me!


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

IrishRaver said:


> I won't take steroids:
> 
> It involves injecting a drug into yourself - I'm cool with the occasional reccy, but this ****s too heroin-like
> 
> ...


technically its a hormone...

not all are lost if you keep training and stuff...

not as pronounced or as common as made out imhe...

like swimming and walking and breathing and living, life has risks... but get your meaning...

its not as expensive as going out every week thats for sure...

strength is also one of the benefits from gear...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> OK serious question.
> 
> You have gone to gym for a few years, taken the gear worked hard, got great results and look awesome.
> 
> ...


this is the problem . . . people dont understand or they are just jealous. i dont openly admit it to everyone i see as i dont see any point however my training partner usually does. the usual response is why would you wanna do that , its only fake muscles anyway why can you do it the hard way . . . then again they say that about protein shakes as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> I won't take steroids:
> 
> It involves injecting a drug into yourself - I'm cool with the occasional reccy, but this ****s too heroin-like
> 
> ...


Injections are inter muscular not into veins

I'm layed back & still am you use the aggression in the GYM, if anything personality has improved I'm not so snappy with the people that count,

Roid rage is a bit of a myth if you are already that way it will just make you a bigger **** hole

Heath risks are not what the media would have you think if you abuse anything your going to have a problem,

The food & supplements are going to be dearer than the cycle

As for strength if thats what you want you will love the dark side

If you train & eat right you only loose fat & water Ive not lost any lean gains i have made,

Why ever would you want to stop cycling once you have started


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

im naturally big so most of the unatty bbers look small next to me regardless of how juiced they are.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Injections are inter muscular not into veins
> 
> I'm layed back & still am you use the aggression in the GYM, if anything personality has improved I'm not so snappy with the people that count


actually this is a good point as when on I tend to be better too... ironic given that my wife doesnt want me using due to them making me angry and hulk like (hulk smash sort of thing)...


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> OK serious question.
> 
> You have gone to gym for a few years, taken the gear worked hard, got great results and look awesome.
> 
> ...


generally speaking im honest but i like to feel im responsible with my honesty i wouldnt be telling a young impressionable 16 yr old that i built what i have with gear, but at the same time if im asked by what i feel are sensible people i will answer as honestly as i can everyone in our office knows i take gear


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Injections are inter muscular not into veins
> 
> I'm layed back & still am you use the aggression in the GYM, if anything personality has improved I'm not so snappy with the people that count,
> 
> ...


I know it's muscular injections, It's all the same to me. You'd probably get a high if you went into the veins haha.

I see.. so it's a bit like alcohol (roid rage) it only brings out the d1ck in you if you are already a d1ck? Interesting. Do you know people who adapted a more aggressive personality after jabbing, though?

I don't believe a word the media says about things like drugs, I'm not retard mate. I have read about potential kidney & liver damage over long term use of AAS. Let's not compare it to other things, it's still another potential health risk I choose not to have.

Food & supplements are essential, their cost is a different ball game. They go in the mortage, insurance & bills pile lol.

I thought a greater size over strength ratio was gained through AAS? 

I have read a that a lot of people lose some their gains, not post cycle, but after not re-cycling having already used AAS even through continued training, eating & sleeping.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

whats with the bull**** health risk argument ... i wrote a masters paper on this and the health risks are greatly exaggerated .what about the health risks associated with formula one driving , rock climbing , etc etc yet these guys are admired for risking their lives for a sport or past time ...... i think the side effect of driving a car at 200mph is possible dealth !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

ShaunMc said:


> whats with the bull**** health risk argument ... i wrote a masters paper on this and the health risks are greatly exaggerated .what about the health risks associated with formula one driving , rock climbing , etc etc yet these guys are admired for risking their lives for a sport or past time ...... i think the side effect of driving a car at 200mph is possible dealth !!!!!!!!!!!!!


You're comparing it to other things mate, why? Just address the point, there is recorded info on kidney & liver damage over long term use of AAS buddy.

I don't mean to come across as blunt but but even though (like everything) the health risks are exaggerated, they are still there - that's the main point


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with Roiders and if it wasn't for my medication and health problems then hell i might have gone to the darkside as i want to become bigger and stronger. But for now im gaining muscle, losing fat getting stronger every week and thats good enough for me! I have respect for nattys and users because regardless to get big and strong you still need to put in the hard graft and have a certain amount of dedication not to mention it takes balls to inject yourself. I have to inject into my thigh not by choice once per week and i hate it. Having said that it gets worrying the amount of people who use steroids or Ph when they have not got there diet or training intact, they think just taking the stuff will miraculously make them big! And on the other side of the coin the scrawny out of shape nattys who just complain about the steroid users cheating when infact they havent got there house in order either.

All in all though i think most nattys do not get anywhere near there potential due to bad discipline, its good to see a few big dedicated nattys on here! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## thaiman (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm small because im quick


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

IrishRaver said:


> You're comparing it to other things mate, why? Just address the point, there is recorded info on kidney & liver damage over long term use of AAS buddy.
> 
> I don't mean to come across as blunt but but even though (like everything) the health risks are exaggerated, they are still there - that's the main point


there is no direct recorded studies of steroid use causing kidney damage ....to do this type of study with require some type of double blinded procedure involving human guinea pigs ........ all steroid medical data comes from retrospective reporting which is not evidence only a weak observation....... i was told by a doctor that my achilles rupture was due to steroid use despite the fact he had seen 20 other achilles cases that year where steroid use was not an issue


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> 1. Gives you zits.
> 
> 2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.
> 
> ...


thats a copy and paste from the same website that told parents that weed would turn their kids into homicidal zombies.....


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Steroids changed my life ........positively. 

Was on the natch for 25 odd years, got low T, started TRT about 18 months ago at relativley high doses supplementing the NHS T to about 300mg pw, mix and match the odd oral, onerip type products, do hgh @ 1iu ed etc *and love all of it. * 

I was 15 (at 5'6'') stones when I started. I'm now 14 but look miles better than I did at 15 - didn't change diet or training either.

Love the stuff. Will never come off and feel like I'm 25 again (46). Really.

Also, have a lot of dirty roiders on this site to thank for giving me back my health. :laugh:


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Probably more effort since on cycle you're pushing that bit harder and eating more to get the most out of a cycle.
> 
> I do agree with Coffeefiend though about idiots who haven't trained long and start on steroids.


agreed


----------



## localeng (Nov 11, 2010)

neurospike7 said:


> Steroids changed my life ........positively.
> 
> Was on the natch for 25 odd years, got low T, started TRT about 18 months ago at relativley high doses supplementing the NHS T to about 300mg pw, mix and match the odd oral, onerip type products, do hgh @ 1iu ed etc *and love all of it. *
> 
> ...


thats awesome mate, make me glad when people actually get benefit out of something that is slated so much.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

I wonder how many nattys would [email protected] a bird that has breast implants or a fake tan. Or make up even if we are being that pedantic. Surely they are all cheating??


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I wonder how many nattys would [email protected] a bird that has breast implants or a fake tan. Or make up even if we are being that pedantic. Surely they are all cheating??


Its not cheating, it's aiding. IMO

I'm a natty. But tbh, theres a load of idiots who have little knowledge of the subject, ignore diet, and look ****, yet are on roids.

If you can do it natural, I think its better, when you get to a stage where you physically can't get bigger naturally, I think thats the right time to get some help.. I reckon theres a lot of people who more or less go straight into it.


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> Its not cheating, it's aiding. IMO
> 
> I'm a natty. But tbh, theres a load of idiots who have little knowledge of the subject, ignore diet, and look ****, yet are on roids.
> 
> If you can do it natural, I think its better, when you get to a stage where you physically can't get bigger naturally, I think thats the right time to get some help.. I reckon theres a lot of people who more or less go straight into it.


I agree but in the same vein how many women get lipo suction when they could diet and exercise. How is that aiding?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Little Ron said:


> I agree but in the same vein how many women get lipo suction when they could diet and exercise. How is that aiding?


Exactly mate it can be applied to any situation, they could diet and exercise, yet they go straight for lipo.. like the lads who step foot in a gym for the first time and decide to use roids.. It's not cheating, its helping, but I think theres a correct way to go about it.. like you said, those fat bitches should actually try and diet first..


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Natty base of solid muscle + Roids = Win

No base + Roids = Not so win


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Natty base of solid muscle + Roids = Win
> 
> No base + Roids = Not so win


Spot on IMO. It's like people who start off and decide they have to buy every shake, powder, potion out there to start... No, look at getting your diet spot on first, then once you have a good consistent diet, think about adding in a supplement.

I think the attraction of getting big as quickly as possible is people's biggest downfall, and these people usually end up either going no where fast, or giving up.

Building muscle is a long process, unaided/aided.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> I know it's muscular injections, It's all the same to me. You'd probably get a high if you went into the veins haha.
> 
> I see.. so it's a bit like alcohol (roid rage) it only brings out the d1ck in you if you are already a d1ck? Interesting. Do you know people who adapted a more aggressive personality after jabbing, though?
> 
> ...


Not in my case my strength is way over the size I have gained

The people I now on AAS are not the least bit snappy or violent towards others in or out of the GYM there personality's have not changed,

It may not be for you now, not knowing your age but when you reach your peek & want that bit more you may change your mind but throughly research everything first

The good thing about these boards you don't need to learn by mistakes you can gain the knowledge to get your doses & cycles right 1st time

I personally trained natty allot longer than most people before using AAS,But wish i had started ten years earlier than i did but got held back with injuries


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Natty base of solid muscle + Roids = Win
> 
> No base + Roids = Not so win


Bump this is true the muscles look allot better when its mature & then use AAS

You don't build a house with out putting the foundations in first


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Jimbo 1 said:


> Not in my case my strength is way over the size I have gained
> 
> The people I now on AAS are not the least bit snappy or violent towards others in or out of the GYM there personality's have not changed,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies jim. You cleared a few things up for me mate.

I could see myself 10 years in moving on to roids, when the natural testosterone isn't as vibrant and I have a solid muscle structure to work from. I'm 18 now and not long into dedicated training & proper nutrition so it's absolutely not an option for me.

I've often learned from mistakes, but dabbling with roids and learning from mistakes sounds dangerous. I'm extremely thankful for this site & the knowledge it has blessed me with!

That's fortunate about your strength vs size gains IMO. Are you happy with it? I'd much rather be as strong as possible with as much limited size as possible. I think it's down to more solid, dense muscles. I'd love to know how it works..


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Majordomo said:


> 1. Gives you zits.
> 
> 2. Gives you bad breath, which equals no kisses.
> 
> ...


Do me a favour mate, when you next change your avi can you make sure its one of yourself with a napkin on just the stop the excess amount of bullsh1t dribblin all down your shirt that comes out of your mouth.


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

IrishRaver said:


> Thanks for the replies jim. You cleared a few things up for me mate.
> 
> I could see myself 10 years in moving on to roids, when the natural testosterone isn't as vibrant and I have a solid muscle structure to work from. I'm 18 now and not long into dedicated training & proper nutrition so it's absolutely not an option for me.
> 
> ...


You sound a wise man nice to here you are going to put down a good foundation of muscle & training first you will gain well from supplements like whey protein, creatine, Amino's,I did,

Yes I love the strength thats more important to me than the large muscles its so addictive,


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> there is no direct recorded studies of steroid use causing kidney damage ....to do this type of study with require some type of double blinded procedure involving human guinea pigs ........ all steroid medical data comes from retrospective reporting which is not evidence only a weak observation.......


I'm not sure I'd be so hubristic about that...

See:-

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19917783

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/10/sports/10steroids.html

http://www.bodybuildingsecrets.com/articles/steroids_and_kidney_damage.php

Also, it's clear that some (orals) are hard on the liver. Now perhaps the savvy are wise and sensible - but you'd have to say, bodybuilding as a competitive sport doesn't really have a history of competitors being sensible with drugs - I guess I'm more thinking about diuretic use, there, but all the same... you get my point.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Jaff0 said:


> I'm not sure I'd be so hubristic about that...
> 
> See:-
> 
> ...


so whats ur point !!!! go take up tiddlywinks and carry on reading mens health .... i am a competitive bodybuilder ..... the health argument is not a valid point for arguing against the use of aas in bodybuilding , its just the usual natty sh!te for their mediocrity


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> so whats ur point !!!! go take up tiddlywinks and carry on reading mens health .... i am a competitive bodybuilder ..... the health argument is not a valid point for arguing against the use of aas in bodybuilding , its just the usual natty sh!te for their mediocrity


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

bizzlewood said:


>


lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ShaunMc said:


> so whats ur point !!!! go take up tiddlywinks and carry on reading mens health .... i am a competitive bodybuilder ..... the health argument is not a valid point for arguing against the use of aas in bodybuilding , its just the usual natty sh!te for their mediocrity


My point is simply advocates tend to whitewash criticisms or negatives, in order to reinforce their choice and judgement, that's all.

I just think it's fair play to point out that there are some potential health / medical issues.

For sure, we can all talk about the superstar pioneers who make the risks worthwhile - and maybe some fall into this category. But over the 25 years I've been training and working out in gyms, for every (almost) elite athlete that I've seen / witnessed - that's probably assisted - I've seen countless others, doing countless courses often at pretty damn high levels, that just seem to go from one injury and issue to another.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> lol


a natty just made you laugh

were winning brothers


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Rather than criticse the nattys who train hard, diet spot on and supplement well (as most nattys on this site do) how about the nap 50 boys in the gym blasting biceps before a night on the lash, surely they are more deserving of your criticisms.

Not everyone has the desire to step on stage and as a result dont think the health risks (and you cant say there are 0 health risks) are worth the use of steroids. Sounds like OP has got a bit of a bee in his bonnet.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

People need to calm down in here lol.

Take it all with a pinch of salt.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> *People need to calm down in here lol.*
> 
> *Take it all with a pinch of salt*.


 Dude?

And fu<k up my "spot on" diet? 

What about adex for bloat? 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Ive not been reading much of this thread, but as I imagine it was my thread that got you started, I thought I'd add my 1 pence worth. I think the whole debate is now actually about who has got the biggest ego. And can be bothered to try and prove a non issue with lots of words. But like lots of things in life, I think there is only a philosophical answer. For example: I can say I don't want to be big. And you can't tell me I do, or that it's an excuse. But you can physically say (type) it. And so your ego will enforce your belief and so you will argue till the cows come home that it is an excuse ect. And the same sentence can be revered in your favor. But there is no book of what is ultimately write or wrong. People have been given the gift of choice, personal opinion ect. Its just when ones ego decides there is only one way that there start to be conflict...


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

Rekless said:


> Dude?
> 
> And fu<k up my "spot on" diet?
> 
> What about adex for bloat?


lol


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Jaff0 said:


> My point is simply advocates tend to whitewash criticisms or negatives, in order to reinforce their choice and judgement, that's all.
> 
> I just think it's fair play to point out that there are some potential health / medical issues.
> 
> For sure, we can all talk about the superstar pioneers who make the risks worthwhile - and maybe some fall into this category. But over the 25 years I've been training and working out in gyms, for every (almost) elite athlete that I've seen / witnessed - that's probably assisted - I've seen countless others, doing countless courses often at pretty damn high levels, that just seem to go from one injury and issue to another.


and those who dont advocate often blow risks much further out of proportion... sh1t dribbles from both sides unfortunately but ime its the nay-sayers who are more often blowing it out of proportion than the advocates... and those who do it stupidly are also often criticised by those who use "wisely"...



thermique said:


> Rather than criticse the nattys who train hard, diet spot on and supplement well (as most nattys on this site do) how about the nap 50 boys in the gym blasting biceps before a night on the lash, surely they are more deserving of your criticisms.
> 
> Not everyone has the desire to step on stage and as a result dont think the health risks (and you cant say there are 0 health risks) are worth the use of steroids. Sounds like OP has got a bit of a bee in his bonnet.


they are criticised soundly mate, usually much more so that the person who decides to go the natty route... however you cant say there are 0 risks with anything, even too much air or water will kill you...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Last 2 sentences are pretty good^


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Rekless said:


> People need to calm down in here lol.
> 
> Take it all with a pinch of salt.


I agree mate, shut up you spotty guys, go brush your teeth or something.. :lol:


----------



## Cliff (May 2, 2010)

too much air?!?!? :cursing:

This bodybuilding lark is too hard.. :lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I don't get it, this guys full of air, he's got a fair physique... He's a natty too!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> I don't get it, this guys full of air, he's got a fair physique... He's a natty too!!


He isnt a natty mate, the guy who blew him up had just had a protein shake so actually the air inside him will have given him a slight advantage lol !!!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> and those who dont advocate often blow risks much further out of proportion... sh1t dribbles from both sides unfortunately but ime its the nay-sayers who are more often blowing it out of proportion than the advocates... and those who do it stupidly are also often criticised by those who use "wisely"...


A few points:-

1. I'm not blowing any risks out of proportion, I was merely countering the implication that lack of much in the way of studies==no health risks

2. I'm not arguing against the use of steriods

3. I only replied to put things in context



Greyphantom said:


> they are criticised soundly mate, usually much more so that the person who decides to go the natty route... however you cant say there are 0 risks with anything, even too much air or water will kill you...


I've been lifting, training in gyms, and around lifters and bodybuilders for a little over 25 years. Over that time I've seen plenty come and go, and plenty of opinions come and go.

There's nothing new under the sun, here.

My only reason for replying was merely to counter the proposition that risks are blown up out of all proportion. Now that may be true for those outside of gym culture / bodybuilding / weightlifting, the media and Joe Public. But not for most I've encountered in gyms, or for that matter, here - I don't see many threads making out that steriods will bring the apocalypse.

Natties will have some psychological investment in their position, as will those who are assisted. I just think it's no crime to dismiss some of the handwaving and potential downplay of risks, based on the "fly like an eagle" argument - because most won't, and there are some health risks.

Now sure, some are careful, knowledgable, use medical evaluations and blood work. And some will say "Too hell with it, I'm gonna soar like an eagle, I'm gonna live forever, and I could get run over by a bus tomorrow..." (and yes, there was a bit of the Fame song in that... ;-)) I have to say, though, that most of the people I've encountered in real life, over the decades, haven't been particularly careful, that knowledgable or taken much in the way of precautions.

I'm not here arguing against people using steriods - far from it - firstly, if I'm honest, I couldn't care less, and secondly, I'm a great advocate of personal freedom - I just think there's nothing wrong with a balanced view.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> OK serious question.
> 
> You have gone to gym for a few years, taken the gear worked hard, got great results and look awesome.
> 
> ...


Here is honestly what I say as soon as the 1st question is asked, because 99 times out of 100 i know what 2nd question will be..

"yes I take steroids, loads of them, in fact my whole body is built on steroids alone.

I cant get it up, plus I have a small penis and im not even very strong!!"

Usually they either

1) dont actually believe me, and say "your not are you??"

or

2) they get so embarrassed, as i have then taken away their "p1ss take" and next question they usually scuttle away with everyone else laughing..

I have found, you should never

1) try explain yourself, explain sides and risk

2) justify your use

3) deny

Q - *Do you take steroids???*

A - *Yes loads, and??*


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Here is honestly what I say as soon as the 1st question is asked, because 99 times out of 100 i know what 2nd question will be..
> 
> "yes I take steroids, loads of them, in fact my whole body is built on steroids alone.
> 
> ...


Mate could you please get to the point lol !!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hahaha, excellent response


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Lets face it though, even some of those on gear arnt that big :whistling:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha. Im completely natural! By the way how do my pec implants look.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

greenspin said:


> Haha. Im completely natural! By the way how do my pec implants look.


is your hair sprayed on ????


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> is your hair sprayed on ????


No, how offensive!!!!!!!

Again the wonders of surgery. :thumb:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

In fact I bought my ridiculous face on ebay.... Haha. They say steroids are dangerous, try having a full head transplant!!!!!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

greenspin said:


> In fact I bought my ridiculous face on ebay.... Haha. They say steroids are dangerous, try having a full head transplant!!!!!!!!


PMSL well mate if you have bought that head off ebay you should really get your money back as it looks faulty pmsl :lol:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Damn. I knew I should have gotten a receipt. Never mind I suppose Ill just have to be one of those long haired green peace hippies types.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> Lets face it though, even some of those on gear arnt that big :whistling:


Doesnt matter

Because mentally they are "massive"


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Doesnt matter
> 
> Because mentally they are "massive"


This is true, even a roider on bunk gear is better than a natty.

Think of the magic feather given to Dumbo, the little ****er flew just knowing he had 'Disney Placebo Roids' in his trunk.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> oi not all nattys are small


You're not going to be natty for long, mwuahhaha its taken me 3 years to convince you!


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

i am natty and too big already


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Here is honestly what I say as soon as the 1st question is asked, because 99 times out of 100 i know what 2nd question will be..
> 
> "yes I take steroids, loads of them, in fact my whole body is built on steroids alone.
> 
> ...


Truth this is the only way. yes mate loads of them and I only train twice a week. (I do actually but he would not understand anyway)

if some **** has to ask it is obv he is going to try and make a dick outta me.

It would take me a good few weeks of getting to know a fella before I was asking him about courses. ( net is different obv)


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

There was also a fella who did a thread about how he could eat anyhting he wanted, chippy, curries, kebabs etc and still gain and he got SLAUGHTERED by a lot of members.....

His avi showed him arms folded trying to make hi's bi's look bigger..


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You're not going to be natty for long, mwuahhaha its taken me 3 years to convince you!


Bizz is natty?? Wtf. He's got a tree trunk for an arm, that aint natural :laugh:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> Bizz is natty?? Wtf. He's got a tree trunk for an arm, that aint natural :laugh:


Thanks mate yes I'm natty


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thanks mate yes I'm natty


It's only because of your black jeans (waist 34)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> It's only because of your black jeans (waist 34)


Tbh my genetics aren't that great when first started I was 10 stone

How did you know I wear 34 waist jeans


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

A lot of pro's started off as regular looking people. It's the training which unlocks their potential.

Chocolate log≠Black Genes∝Arm Size∓Height unknown=34 inch waist


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

SiPhil said:


> A lot of pro's started off as regular looking people. It's the training which unlocks their potential.
> 
> Chocolate log≠Black Genes∝Arm Size∓Height unknown=34 inch waist


I guess so lol when I think about it I think I'm able to gain size quite well if I keep my diet in check and I train hard

I'm 5'7 btw

Are you indirectly telling me I'm the next phil Heath


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> Thanks mate yes I'm natty


Dude.. not even your avi but your pp.. your size, with adequate strength, is like a top, long term goal for me. I plan to stay natty as long as possible (at least 10 years or so).

Awesome physique for a natty bro, and so humble :thumbup1:


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

IrishRaver said:


> Dude.. not even your avi but your pp.. your size, with adequate strength, is like a top, long term goal for me. I plan to stay natty as long as possible (at least 10 years or so).
> 
> Awesome physique for a natty bro, and so humble :thumbup1:


I always tell people there's nothing special about me just keep plugging away and before long you'll suprise yourself


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> There was also a fella who did a thread about how he could eat anyhting he wanted, chippy, curries, kebabs etc and still gain and he got SLAUGHTERED by a lot of members.....
> 
> His avi showed him arms folded trying to make hi's bi's look bigger..


Fcuking classic .... Spoke to a guy once who said he gave up training after a month because he was getting so big it hurt ..... Y do these tossers speak to me


----------



## xyz (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, damnit... I am a natural mainly for these reasons: (you can add them to your list if you wish):

1) when I started BB I was way too young to even consider gear: the other big guys in the gym simply made me stay away from it by simply telling me that their results were perfectly natural and I only had to train hard. One of those guys (he has won a national title, years after) did even say tings like "you just have to €

patient: I started when I was 18... you are 15, when you'll be 25 like me you'll be huge!". bull****.

2) from 19 to 28 I was totally absorbed in my job and my studies (I graduated while working full time)... I had no time for myself. you can think this is an excuse, but it is not easy to work 10-12 hours/day for your own company and then go back at home for studying other 3-4 hours... there's no time.

3) now that I am back to the gyms... well... the world of gyms has changed a lot, at least here in italy.

It's almost impossible to find a gym dedicated to hard core bodybuilding: too many of them have been raided by the police and then colsed, including the one where I started to train. Its owner (who was also one of the big guys) is currently in jail (with the recent laws it makes no difference if you are selling gear or heroin... and there is NO minimum quantity admitted for personal use).

Todays gyms are called "fitness centers", they have NO instructors whose size could make you think they are on gear... and this has changed a lot the perception of things. In other words: there is no job for professional bodybuilders in 95% of the gyms: they are considered dangerous for business. they could attract meathead wannabes and the gym would start to be a place of illegal traffics and would be raided and closed by the police as soon as someone would be recovered for a liver cancer caused by dianabol.

Now that I started again to train.. I am one of those who says that I am not interested in becoming too big, but this does not mean that I think that I am big enough. I personally would like to have at least 10-15 kgs of more muscle and I'd surely use gear if I could find it, to reach that goal: I am 37 years old: I am sure I will never reach the desired size naturally.

Anyway: I think that there could be good reasons for be wanting to put a limit to the "hugeness" one wants to achieve... these are personal, of course, but I think that there is a point when someone is big enough to attract all possible woman he could attract, and being bigger could only get things worse. Beyond that point you are not training to look good, but to scare other men...

My personal goal is that I want to be big enough to make my phisique always evident whatever kind of clothes I wear... and well I think this is somthing that requires gear... And for being scary, a lot of people tells me that I look angry and ****ed off even when I am sleeping... If I want to have a social life I'd better stay away from tattoos, piercings and being very huge. there are huge bodybuilders who cast a "I am the good big friendly giant" aurea. I'd like to be one, but my natty aurea says "I am a serial killer, I know where you live and I am sure you are the smartass who scratched my car"...

Maybe I should have turned off this aurea all the times that I tried to approach a "big guy" hoping to make him talk about sources...

What I am sure is that any natural who trains really hard, when he reaches his natural limit has only two choiches:

1) give up bodybuilding (since it is pointess and frustrating to contine) and do some other sport for which there are margins of improvemet (martial arts, climbing, swimming)... I'd do martial arts personally, just in case it happens I am not scary enough 

2) try to do a cycle... promising yourself you will do it only a couple of times and you'll stop ...

sorry if my english isn't perfect..


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

xyz said:


> Well, damnit... I am a natural mainly for these reasons: (you can add them to your list if you wish):
> 
> 1) when I started BB I was way too young to even consider gear: the other big guys in the gym simply made me stay away from it by simply telling me that their results were perfectly natural and I only had to train hard. One of those guys (he has won a national title, years after) did even say tings like "you just have to €
> 
> ...


Isn't that one of the aims anyhow??  

Joking aside, good post. Your English is better than mine and I sympathise with your situation. We think we have it hard over here with gear not being on prescription. :lol: Sounds like due to the mindset of your country anyone that does strive to be bigger will be frowned upon more than in the UK. We have some terrible pre-conceived ideas from the general public and thats without your frowned up image.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

We have it good over here


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

unit said:


> i am natty and too big already


1. i dont wanna get tooooo big (like u have a choice) ;D


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

to be honest i don't see why people are so hung up on what other people are doing...

If you want to do it natty then fair play but don't come and preach and bitch about me using AAS and try to make out like you're more sensible, intelligent or in some way better than me, I know the risks better than you, i know steroids better than you... so fvck off and tell somebody who buys into your bullsh1t and jam your nonsense up your sh1tter!

In return for leaving me in piece to live my own life and thus giving up your only focus, which seems to be what I and other AAS users are doing, i won't take the **** out of you for your fvcking spindly, sparrow like legs and your flat and lifeless spaghetti arms and below par chest... Fair trade off?

I think so.... glad we got that settled then.

No but on a serious note to people on both sides... Do it however you want, do it how it works for you and quit bitching about how everyone else goes about things... we all put the work in at the gym at the end of the day... AAS or no AAs it takes serious hard work and commitment to build a decent physique, can't we all just get along?


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

lolik said:


> 1. i dont wanna get tooooo big (like u have a choice) ;D


haha no literally, if i get bigger i wont get work in my carreer! im only small though really


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

unit said:


> haha no literally, if i get bigger i wont get work in my carreer! im only small though really


What job is that rent boy lol .. Seriously what job says u can't b big


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

ShaunMc said:


> What job is that rent boy lol .. Seriously what job says u can't b big


Midget boxer? :lol:


----------



## Little Ron (Aug 10, 2010)

ShaunMc said:


> What job is that rent boy lol .. Seriously what job says u can't b big


Chimney Sweep?


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

Little Ron said:


> Chimney Sweep?


Personal Trainer :whistling:


----------



## unit (Jul 27, 2009)

Rekless said:


> Midget boxer? :lol:


ahahah! amazing! no currently working as a high fashion/editorial model! gotta fit the clothes. did a shoot a few days ago, the winter bulk made it so i didnt fit the shirts. time to cut cut cut! not to say that i dont train ****ing hard to stay in good shape! hats off to anyone that looks good, big or small, we all know it takes alot of dedication!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

unit said:


> ahahah! amazing! no currently working as a high fashion/editorial model! gotta fit the clothes. did a shoot a few days ago, the winter bulk made it so i didnt fit the shirts. time to cut cut cut! not to say that i dont train ****ing hard to stay in good shape! hats off to anyone that looks good, big or small, we all know it takes alot of dedication!


Just stay mentally "massive" One day you'll be free to look like a proper unit:laugh:


----------

